# Apache - nicht alles in access.log mitloggen



## bmxvoodoo (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kann ich eine Einstellung setzen in der festgelegt wird, dass der Server Zugriffe auf bestimmte Seiten nicht in die Logdatei schreiben soll?

Danke für eure Hilfe

mfg

bmxvoodoo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2006)

Das Loggen kannst du beim Apache-Webserver nur in jedem VirtualHost einstellen. Wenn bestimmte Bereiche also nicht mitgeloggt werden sollten, musst du die Bereiche auf eine Subdomain ausgliedern.


----------

